
OmniSci (formerly MapD) Charts $55M in Funding for GPU-Powered Analytics - randyzwitch
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/10/03/omnisci-formerly-mapd-charts-55m-funding-gpu-powered-analytics-pro-visualizations-graphics/
======
GaryNumanVevo
Got a chance to see a MapD presentation 2 summers ago at NVIDIA. I was super
impressed with their tech, and it's continued to grow since. The real time
graphics pipeline is pretty neat, they render visuals server side (because
duh, you've got a GPU) and stream frames to the client.

------
chancemason
On a trajectory towards becoming the ultimate tool for analysts in all fields.
Nobody can match or surpass the speed and scale of OmniSci. Great news, even
greater organization.

